

This is Phil Fish - verroq
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmTUW-owa2w

======
webmaven
Pretty good analysis of micro-fame and its perils, using Phil Fish as an
example. Glad I watched it.

~~~
Holbein
I agree.

Also, Steve Jobs was probably even more driven, perfectionist and hurtfully
direct than Phil. But Steve was just growing up in a different era, and
cleverly realized that when a lot of people are looking, you should try to
keep the illusion of being kinda nice.

Phil is not hated by everybody. Me, I thought Fez was kinda neat. I don't care
about his demeanor, great art survives all that.

